# Coming OFF ECA Stack



## dodgyone (Jul 3, 2003)

Over the past fortnight I've totally come off Dymetadrine and I'm really feeling tired and depressed. My training is suffering as I plod around exhausted every night.

I just wondered how long it would take before things improve. I'd been taking Dymetadrine for well over 6 months but never going over 2 tabs prior to a workout for an energy boost. I should of taken a break ages ago but stupidly carried on. Have I done any serious harm to myself in the long run?


----------



## Fit Freak (Jul 3, 2003)

The lethargy should disappear within a week or two...but it'll take quite a while for your adrenal system to clense itself before you'll be able to use the product again and get the true benefits.  I would suggest trying to go without it for at least 4 months...6 months would be best.


----------



## Var (Jul 3, 2003)

I used the exact same product for energy before workouts.  I never used more than 1 cap at a time.  When I came off it the lethargy and depression was pretty extreme.  I'm sure it varies by person, but it took about a month for my energy to come back.  Also, I started getting heart palpitations just before I stopped using it (which is why I stopped).  Those continued even longer.  I saw a dr a couple weeks ago and everything is fine, so no permanent damage done.  I miss the way I felt on that stuff, but don't think it's a good supp for me personally.


----------



## dodgyone (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks for the advice. Things are getting really bad though and I'm finding in really difficult to get anything done.

I splurged last night on Thai food and ice-cream, got to the gym this morning and couldn't face going in so turned around and went home. Sure, I've had my moments of finding it difficult to get in the gym (not very often all in all though) but never to this exteme. I'm seriously thinking about quitting but there's still a little voice in my head telling me that all of my hard work over the years will go to waste 

I just don't know what to do or how to handle it...


----------



## Var (Jul 5, 2003)

Sounds like Ephedra is definitely not for you.  When I went off it, I upped the caffiene A LOT!  That helped somewhat.  Just give it time.  You'll be back to normal eventually.  If you haven't done so in a while, maybe it's a good time to take a week or two off from training until your energy comes back.  Good luck!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> The lethargy should disappear within a week or two...but it'll take quite a while for your adrenal system to clense itself before you'll be able to use the product again and get the true benefits.  I would suggest trying to go without it for at least 4 months...6 months would be best.



Really?  Can you explain why?  Most studies show that ephedra's agonist effects on the beta-2 receptors _increases_ over time, with respect to fat burning effects.  On the other hand its stimulant effects decrease.

So I am wondering what you are basing this recommendation on, generally.

Also, I am wondering what you are basing your 4-6 month off recommendation on.  It would not take the adrenal system that long to right itself. 

Most likely this guy is suffering from a caffiene withdrawal (enhanced slightly by the ephedra withdrawal.  All noticable effects should be gone in less than a week, and use can be resumed shortly thereafter, or not stopped at all (unless one is looking for the stimulant effect, then cycling is best.)


----------



## dodgyone (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks for all of your replies. I don't consume very much (if any!) caffeine in my diet since coming off the ECA stack. I don't drink coffee and only have filtered water on most days. My diet is really clean at the moment as well so I won't be getting any caffeine from chocolate etc...

I guess it wasn't a very good move to just come off it, cold turkey style like that. I also stopped the creatine, glutamine and ALA at the same time (just wanted to give my body a total break from supplements. Still taking a multi-vitamin and glucosamine/chondroitin though).

How would you suggest that I cycle it in future? Or should I just forget about it and try to train naturally for a while?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 7, 2003)

How long does it take the body to cleanse itself if you have been on an ECA stack for well over 6 months?  (ex. two tabs as a pre-workout boost in the morning) Also, how often should you cycle on and off vs. no supplements at all?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 7, 2003)

Another question, does prolonged ephedra use decrease your basal metabolic rate in the long run?


----------



## dodgyone (Jul 10, 2003)

Good news... I came off the Dymetadrine about 3 weeks ago and today was the first time that I've managed to train with any great enthusiasm.

Hopefully within the month I'll be back to my old self. It has shocked me how much of an effeect Dymetadrine had on me. It can't all be in my head surely...


----------



## Shmigelz (Jul 14, 2003)

Hey dodgyone,

Congrats on getting off the ECA stack. I wish I could say the same.

To help speed things up or maybe help you. I hear Adrenal Capules help kick start the adrenal glands back into shape.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Really?  Can you explain why?  Most studies show that ephedra's agonist effects on the beta-2 receptors _increases_ over time, with respect to fat burning effects.  On the other hand its stimulant effects decrease.
> 
> So I am wondering what you are basing this recommendation on, generally.
> ...



Bump.


----------



## gr81 (Jul 14, 2003)

I agree with this TP. I have also had this same problem as dodgyone, except I have been on the EC for years without no real signifigant break. It would be nice for one though, I just don't see it happening.


----------



## Robboe (Jul 15, 2003)

Using what dosing gr8?


----------

